# TRT Reminder



## hulksmash (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello again, family.

Look at my avatar. 

TRT (150-200mg every 2-3 weeks) allowed that.

Did *NOT* lift for 5 months (*DID* stay on that TRT protocol during those 5 months)

Pic was first day back in the gym, 2 weeks ago.

Ignore the illusion of a _gut_-my shirt did that.

*TRT dosages can still give you great results if you have good response to gear*-as most do here.

Re-think your dosages and learn how you respond to gear-

If you can't blow up on 200mg of test, then your response is not as sensitive, but stay healthy! Grams and grams aren't worth it. Just accept what ya mommy and daddy gave ya.

KISS and keep health first.

Love you guys. Get huge and diced as ****, but heed my words-I want my family healthy.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 24, 2015)

Pro genetics right there.


----------



## DF (Apr 24, 2015)

I just started back with weights after a few months lay off.  My weight managed to balloon to 237 Ugh! I did manage to make time for cardio & drop some cals from the diet down to a tiny 210 at the moment.  My first night back at the gym sucked ass, but I'll keep hitting it hard to get back to form.


----------



## Pinkbear (Apr 24, 2015)

Wtf ? So now hulk you're preaching low doses?

You are coined after hulk doses around here.... Now I'm dissappointed


----------



## #TheMatrix (Apr 24, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Wtf ? So now hulk you're preaching low doses?
> 
> 
> 
> You are coined after hulk doses around here.... Now I'm dissappointed



What he said


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 24, 2015)

My syringe is like my phone......iNeed 4gs


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2015)

Don't lift and take 200mg every 2 weeks. Got it.




.....and ya hulk, you look kinda chubby


----------



## event462 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hulk you're a butthole! I PMd you awhile back but no response. Is event gonna have to choke a bitch???


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 25, 2015)

:beaten:..............................


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 25, 2015)

I always saw its an illusion too. I'm not really fat either.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm fat as fuk, but happy as a clam.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2015)

Pinkbear said:


> Wtf ? So now hulk you're preaching low doses?
> 
> You are coined after hulk doses around here.... Now I'm dissappointed




I'm still in the 1-2g/week for cruising and ~3G/week for blasting game.

BUT everyone here doesn't have NPC level goals.

Thus the "TRT can be enough for some" talk.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I always saw its an illusion too. I'm not really fat either.



I can take a pic if needed to prove there's no gut.

Fan was behind me blowing that good cold air.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2015)

event462 said:


> Hulk you're a butthole! I PMd you awhile back but no response. Is event gonna have to choke a bitch???



Say wha?

I left, remember?

Not lifting=don't deserve to be here.

Ill check the inbox.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 25, 2015)

Here-no gut:






Taken a minute ago.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 25, 2015)

:32 (16):........................................


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 25, 2015)

Skinny fat


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello hulk what's up man?
You really need to quit Bullshittin yourself and go pick those ****in weights up.
If you're short on time get a barbell at home and run a 5x5.

Skinny fat is right...... but I hope everything else in life is on a positive upswing for you.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2015)

SuperBane said:


> Hello hulk what's up man?
> You really need to quit Bullshittin yourself and go pick those ****in weights up.
> If you're short on time get a barbell at home and run a 5x5.
> 
> Skinny fat is right...... but I hope everything else in life is on a positive upswing for you.



Yo!

That's why I returned to posting-

I returned to weights.

No gut-that's all I was proving. 

At the present, all I can see is top 2 abdominals after waking.

The fat loss and tissue gain will come as I continue lifting.

Upswing in my life..well I lost everything except for my house and truck.

Turned to opioid rehab after that. Still in the midst of that.

Luckily, I'm introspective by nature, so I know _WHY_ I had the behavior I did.

That and knowing my wasted potential, I swallowed my pride and sought help.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 26, 2015)

Hulk I think you are full of shit and live in some kind of alternate reality regarding your strength and physique. 

That said, I don't wish bad things on anyone, and I really hope you did go to rehab. If you are working at staying sober, I wish you nothing but the best and good luck to you. It's a tough, tough road, but it can be done. 

Good luck.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Hulk I think you are full of shit and live in some kind of alternate reality regarding your strength and physique.
> 
> That said, I don't wish bad things on anyone, and I really hope you did go to rehab. If you are working at staying sober, I wish you nothing but the best and good luck to you. It's a tough, tough road, but it can be done.
> 
> Good luck.



I DO live in an alternate reality-

A mixture of potential and the past. :/

Regardless, all I can do is give it my best.


----------



## event462 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hulk are you saying you just recently did opioid rehab? If so, I feel your pain brother. I had a horrible narco addiction for years. Some days I would take as many as 30. Luckily the VA put me on suboxone. It truly is a wonder drug. If you need any info on finding a local program within your price range just let me know.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2015)

event462 said:


> Hulk are you saying you just recently did opioid rehab? If so, I feel your pain brother. I had a horrible narco addiction for years. Some days I would take as many as 30. Luckily the VA put me on suboxone. It truly is a wonder drug. If you need any info on finding a local program within your price range just let me know.



I did detox and rejected medication to suffer as much as possible.

I did not want to disgrace the _lambda_ on my back any further.

I was doing ~260mg of Oxycodone *daily* on ideal days.

Everyone here even noticed my posts were more errant, odd, and rambling at times.

I don't have cravings.

I only did that to escape reality that was post-divorce, boredom, and non-contentness with my life.

Rather than bust ass, I got high.

Ironically, that made me incur _even greater losses_, my physique included.

I quit tobacco cold turkey as well.

I have Chest and Tri's to do in 3 hours.

I'm mad that I allowed myself to waste so much time and all the potential I would spew out about my physique.

I left, got priorities right, and now say nothing about what I can be regarding my physique, but choose to show.

Thank you for your time and empathy/sympathy, event. You're very kind.

Enough downer-

*LET'S KNOW OUR POTENTIAL; STAY SMART WITH OUR DOSAGES, AND GET HUGE AND HERCULEAN IN OUR STRENGTH!!

HULK...SMASH!!!!*


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 27, 2015)

event462 said:


> Hulk are you saying you just recently did opioid rehab? If so, I feel your pain brother. I had a horrible narco addiction for years. Some days I would take as many as 30. Luckily the VA put me on suboxone. It truly is a wonder drug. If you need any info on finding a local program within your price range just let me know.



Suboxone is NOT a wonder drug trust me on this. Yes it seems like it helps at first but the longer you're on it the worse it gets. Almost to the point of being on the PKs is even better than being on the subs. Make sure you and your doctor have a serious plan in place to get you off the subs ASAP.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 27, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Suboxone is NOT a wonder drug trust me on this. Yes it seems like it helps at first but the longer you're on it the worse it gets. Almost to the point of being on the PKs is even better than being on the subs. Make sure you and your doctor have a serious plan in place to get you off the subs ASAP.



Yep-theres a reason they and methadone end up on the street.


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 27, 2015)

Some people just can't handle their narcotics... seesh


----------



## Paolos (Apr 28, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> Hello again, family.
> 
> Look at my avatar.
> 
> ...





hulksmash said:


> I'm still in the 1-2g/week for cruising and ~3G/week for blasting game.
> 
> BUT everyone here doesn't have NPC level goals.
> 
> Thus the "TRT can be enough for some" talk.



Feel like i'm being mind fuked here is it 150-200 every 2-3 weeks or 1-2g/week for cruising?

Some of us do have NPC goals and actively compete in the NPC. What is the relevance of a ridiculous 
dose of test and having a goal to compete in the NPC. Do you compete in the NPC or is it still a goal?

It's nice to see you back man but just relax and speak regulation English. I have a hard time following
the riddles and twisted messages.


----------



## hulksmash (May 21, 2015)

Paolos said:


> Feel like i'm being mind fuked here is it 150-200 every 2-3 weeks or 1-2g/week for cruising?
> 
> Some of us do have NPC goals and actively compete in the NPC. What is the relevance of a ridiculous
> dose of test and having a goal to compete in the NPC. Do you compete in the NPC or is it still a goal?
> ...



Sorry.

1-2g/week for cruising a la what top tier NPC or regulars like Swiper do.

Haven't started that back again as of yet-still doing ~250mg/week (sometimes every 2-3 weeks) for cruising.

Goal is ~210, 8% BF at 5'7..e.g. a slightly smaller Flex Lewis.


----------



## transcend2007 (May 27, 2015)

So now when asked do you even work out you can honestly answer NO (for the last 5 months).

Honestly, your pics before your break and now are not impressive.  I am not saying that to be argumentative.  I am just stating facts.  Guys in my gym with no Pro ambitions are in way better shape than you now and before.  I am 49 and in better shape that you now......just saying......of course I do workout....


----------

